# 2009 Brute Force 750 4x4



## MontanaW7 (Mar 23, 2020)

Took the ol brute riding Saturday and I went a little to fast through a hole. Went through the same one earlier that day just not as fast. Anyways it cut off on me halfway through it. Towed it back to the truck. Tried starting it once and nothing so I didn’t try again. A little water in the oil, and In the air filter. Any ideas on what to do exactly? I’m new to owning a fourwheeler and would love to keep this bad boy running.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Dry out the top end and change it's oil a few times....and get some snorkels


----------



## MontanaW7 (Mar 23, 2020)

NMKawierider said:


> Dry out the top end and change it's oil a few times....and get some snorkels


Any idea how to get this water out of the air filter housing?


----------



## MontanaW7 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

F'k.....I would remove the air box and give it a good blast-n-clean. And use a vaccum on the throttle bodies.


----------



## MontanaW7 (Mar 23, 2020)

NMKawierider said:


> F'k.....I would remove the air box and give it a good blast-n-clean. And use a vaccum on the throttle bodies.


Thanks man! I’m doing it now. Engine oils drained I’m just seeing a lot of water sitting in the carb. I think I’ll be able to fix it. Definitely installing some snorkels if I get it back running.


----------

